
The self-made man: on the long and eventful life of Frederick Douglass - diodorus
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/self-made-man-frederick-douglass/
======
tomcam
Amazing dude, and in my mind one of the great definers of what it means to be
an American. You can’t go wrong just reading his autobiography, which is on
project Gutenberg. It feels like a novel and is way less boring than many of
his contemporaries could muster.

~~~
alexpetralia
Here's the link for anyone interested:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/files/23/23-h/23-h.htm](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/23/23-h/23-h.htm)

~~~
js2
Alternate format:

[http://www.slaverystories.org/frederick-
douglass/0](http://www.slaverystories.org/frederick-douglass/0)

